# Main pontiled sodas & mineral waters collection



## opmustard (Mar 4, 2021)

Sorry about the lousy picture of my bottles, but its the best I can do right now.
I limit myself to three shelves for this collection. I only have two shelves up, third is on the way.
When I feel better, I'll try and take better photos.
opmustard


----------



## bottles_inc (Mar 4, 2021)

Wow! Great collection. That tweddles with the arched name is cool. Are you moving some of the bottles in the pic to the 3rd shelf or do you have another batch in the wings?


----------



## opmustard (Mar 4, 2021)

Thank you for your compliments and interest in the bottles.
Most of these bottles I have had for over ten years.
I have more pontiled bottles for the third shelf, but they won't be going up anytime soon. Bass fishing time in Florida.
opmustard
p.s. That is a J.Tweedles and it came from the Panama Canal. It was just sitting on top the ground off to the side of the canal. Its my favorite Tweedles.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 4, 2021)

Any chance you have a Stouffer tannersville?


----------



## opmustard (Mar 4, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Any chance you have a Stouffer tannersville?


No, sorry but no tannersville.
opmustard


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 4, 2021)

Love these!  I have a lineup of pontiled sodas from my digs here in Texas.  It's amazing how far some of them traveled.


----------



## embe (Mar 4, 2021)

Nice Display


----------



## opmustard (Mar 4, 2021)

embe said:


> Nice Display


Thanks!!!
opmustard


----------



## opmustard (Mar 4, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Thanks!!!
> opmustard


Your right about how these bottle can travel to just about anywhere. I have bottles that I sold years ago, only to see them across country years later.
opmustard


----------

